# touché



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Η γαλλική λέξη (παθητική μετοχή του _toucher_, «αγγίζω») είναι όρος της ξιφασκίας και σημαίνει «με πέτυχες» (στο λεξικό των Ολυμπιακών: «χτύπησε!»). 

Στα αγγλικά, πιο συνηθισμένη είναι η χρήση της λέξης με τη σημασία του εύστοχου σχολίου. Αυτός που δέχεται το «χτύπημα» παραδέχεται ότι το σχόλιο τον «έτσουξε», με την ίδια χάρη και ειλικρίνεια που το κάνει αυτός που χτυπήθηκε στην ξιφασκία. Ο ορισμός του OED λέει: «A pleasant admission of a valid point or justified accusation made by another person».

Αποδόσεις που βρίσκω σε αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά:
Με αποστομώνεις!
Έκανες διάνα!
Έχεις δίκιο!
Προσθέστε, σας παρακαλώ, κι άλλες καθημερινές εκφράσεις.

Δεν θα το απέδιδα με το γαλλικό· δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει μπει στην καθημερινότητά μας (όπως το _γουάου_ ή το _άουτς_ :) ). Υπάρχει ένα άλλο *τουσέ*, ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο και στο ΛΝΕΓ, από το πιάνο. Από το γαλλικό ουσιαστικό _le toucher_, «αφή» και εδώ «άγγιγμα», είναι «τρόπος παιξίματος, η ειδικότερη τεχνική με την οποία “αγγίζουμε” το όργανο, για να το κάνουμε να ηχήσει» (ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 25, 2011)

Με τάπωσες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Αυτός/ή είσαι! Άξιος/α. Σου βγάζω το καπέλο. Υποκλίνομαι. 

Touché, Pussy Cat! ;)






C'est la guerre.


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2011)

Εγώ θα το απέδιδα με κάτι πιο χαμηλότονο, π.χ. Σωστό αυτό. Δεν είναι πάντως οριστική ομολογία ήττας στην αντιπαράθεση, είναι αναγνώριση ότι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ο άλλος έχει δίκιο (ή εμείς άδικο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Ναι, βέβαια, σωστό αυτό. :) Παραδοχή της ήττας στη συγκεκριμένη μάχη, αλλά ο πόλεμος δεν κρίνεται απ' αυτή τη μία μάχη, όπως η ξιφομαχία δεν κρίνεται μόνο από μία επιτυχημένη κίνηση, εκτός αν είναι σαρωτική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Χε χε, καλό. Και για να μη χαθεί η ευκαιρία για άλλη μια ετυμολογική αναφορά, το _τουπέ_ (υπεροπτικό ύφος· θράσος) βγαίνει από γαλλικό _toupet_ με την ίδια σημασία, που σημαίνει όμως και το «κοκοράκι». Οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν λέξη *toupée* ή *toupee*, όπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται στη γελοιογραφία. Αυτό το περουκίνι το λένε _postiche_, όπως και οι Άγγλοι, αλλά μη με ρωτήσετε τη διαφορά στα αγγλικά ανάμεσα σε _toupée_ και _postiche_.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν λέξη *toupée* ή *toupee*, όπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται στη γελοιογραφία. Αυτό το περουκίνι το λένε _postiche_, όπως και οι Άγγλοι...


 
Το λένε όμως (ή τουλάχιστον το έλεγαν) και toupet: "Postiche qui recouvre le sommet du front" (http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/toupet).


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Με το _faux_ συνήθως μπροστά, για να ξεχωρίζει από το κοκοράκι, φαίνεται να το λένε και σήμερα.
_Il est complètement chauve et porte un faux toupet._
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/toupet


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Κι ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης του τουσέ. 
Τουπέ στην κεφαλή δε βάζω, ούτε τη μύτη έχω ψηλά, ούτε στο στόμα φυσικά. Φτου, τρίχες!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Ο ορισμός του OED λέει: «A pleasant admission of a valid point or justified accusation made by another person». [...]





daeman said:


> Αυτός/ή είσαι! Άξιος/α. Σου βγάζω το καπέλο. Υποκλίνομαι.





sarant said:


> Εγώ θα το απέδιδα με κάτι πιο χαμηλότονο, π.χ. Σωστό αυτό. Δεν είναι πάντως οριστική ομολογία ήττας στην αντιπαράθεση, είναι αναγνώριση ότι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ο άλλος έχει δίκιο (ή εμείς άδικο).


 
Αυτό να μου πεις. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2011)

Μπίνγκο!


----------



## ndsv (Apr 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με το _faux_ συνήθως μπροστά, για να ξεχωρίζει από το κοκοράκι, φαίνεται να το λένε και σήμερα.
> _Il est complètement chauve et porte un faux toupet._
> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/toupet


 
Δεν λέμε ούτε toupet ούτε faux toupet στην καθομιλουμένη. Συνήθως λέμε για περούκα: moumoute. Το toupet το χρησιμοποιούμε στο Quel toupet ! κοίτα θράσος!

Fam. Cheveux postiches, faux toupet; perruque. Dans trente ans, trois hommes sur quatre porteront moumoute. Des postiches virils pour le sport, ordonnés pour le bureau, romantiques pour le dîner. C'est ce qu'annoncent deux coiffeurs new-yorkais (L'Express, 9 nov. 1970, p. 103, col. 2).


----------



## tzot (Apr 1, 2011)

“touché”: «εύστοχο», «σωστός…»


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες, tzot. :)


----------

